# IBS makes me feel like a bad person



## brontoset (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have IBS where it's like diarrhea mixed with constipation. This could be due to my diet (maybe too much coffee and carbonated drinks)...

Anyways, I constantly feel like a bad person, like I'm hurting others when I have accidents.

Anyone else ever feel this way?


----------



## niamh23 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup all the time! Just got to keep telling yourself that it's not your fault, it is an illness. Cut out caffeine and carbonated drinks though, it will help a little. Although I like a beer every now and then...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try not to beat yourself up over this. It is an illness. It isn't like you are one of the people who deliberately tries to spread feces around by defecating in pubic (and talk to enough retail people and there are people who revenge poop in stores when they are upset they can't get a refund for an item that is not sold in that store wihtout a receipt, etc).

Probably a lot more fecal material speard around by those that are just inconsiderate and won't wash their hands after using the toilet than from an occasional accident by someone that is ill.


----------



## LeighLeigh (Apr 1, 2014)

I know how you feel, I have type A- alternating D and C, and i always feel like I let everyone down, such as ruining days out because I need to go home because of a flare, or nearly failing college like i am now, people don't seem to understand how bad it gets and i always feel like they're fed up of hearing the same thing, or think that I'm making excuses, it's horrible


----------



## socialdane (Mar 29, 2014)

I know that feeling. I've only been having real bad symptoms for the past couple of months, but in that time I had two holidays scheduled and although I still went on both of them, I didn't have a great time (at least in comparison to what I was expecting) and I feel like I let my girlfriend down as well. But at the end of the day, the people we love just want to help us - you have to remember that!


----------

